# نبوات العهد القديم



## emadjesus (11 أكتوبر 2007)

سلام نعمة رب المجد يسوع تكون مع الجميع

اولا انا عندى سوال عاوز اسالة عشان مش حد يسال فى الموضوع دا تانى وكمان عشان يكون بركة للجميع كان فى نبوات فى متى دائما فى اسئلة كتير اين هى فى العهد القديم

اول وحدة لكى يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبى القائل  هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمة عمانوئيل الذى تفسيرة اللة معنا المهم اين يسوع قيل عنة عمانوئيل فى العهد الجديد وياريت جواب قاطع ليها  يعنى لو كان من حيت النص يعنى لو كان فى تفسير عبرى نصى للكلمة لية تقسيم يعنى عاوز التفسير اللغوى النصى عشان يكون اثبات قوى 

تانى حاجة هى هى انجيل يوحنا اصحاح 19 عدد7 فين فى العهد القديم يجب ان يموت ابن اللة؟


تالت حاجة هى
حِينَئِذٍ تَمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِرْمِيَا النَّبِيِّ: «وَأَخَذُوا الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ ثَمَنَ الْمُثَمَّنِ الَّذِي ثَمَّنُوهُ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ

(مت27:9)

قال المعترض ان النبوة وردت فى سفر زكريا و ليس ارميا ؟


رابع شى انجيل متى اصحاح 2 عدد 15من مصر دعوت ابنى؟


خامس شى وهى انجيل متى اصحاح 2 عدد 23 انة سيدعى ناصريا؟


سادس شى كنت عاوز اسال اية هى الادلة القاطعة على من هو كاتب العبرانيين؟

سابع شى هو 
أقاويل بولس الصريحة فى نفى ألوهية المسيح

يقول بولس في رسالته الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 8 : 5 " وقد يَكونُ في السَّماءِ أَو في الأَرضِ ما يُزعَمُ أَنَّهم آِلهة، بل هُناكَ كَثيرٌ مِنَ الآلِهَة كَثيرٌ مِنَ الأَرباب، وأَمَّا عِندَنا نَحنُ، فلَيسَ إِلاَّ إِلهٌ واحِدٌ وهو الآب، مِنه كُلُّ شَيءٍ وإِلَيه نَحنُ أَيضًا نَصير، ورَبٌّ واحِدٌ وهو يسوعُ المسيح، بِه كُلُّ شيَءٍ وبِه نَحنُ أَيضًا ". ( الترجمة الكاثوليكية / دار المشرق / طبعة ثالثة 1994 )


ثامن شى يخص تعاليم المسيح لما المسيح قال من لطمك على خدك الايمن فحول لة الاخر لماذا المسيح عندما لطمة الجندى لم ينفذ الوصية؟ 
وشى تانى يسوع قال من قال لاخية يا احمق يكون مستوجب نار جهنم ولماذا اذن يسوع لما ينفذ الوصية وهو قالها ايضا؟


وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نبوات العهد القديم*

اي رأيك ناخذهم وحدة وحدة؟

حتى اترك لك المجال للأستفسار و الأضافة

لنبدأ



emadjesus قال:


> اول وحدة لكى يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبى القائل هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمة عمانوئيل الذى تفسيرة اللة معنا المهم اين يسوع قيل عنة عمانوئيل فى العهد الجديد وياريت جواب قاطع ليها يعنى لو كان من حيت النص يعنى لو كان فى تفسير عبرى نصى للكلمة لية تقسيم يعنى عاوز التفسير اللغوى النصى عشان يكون اثبات قوى


 
اسم عمانوئيل اطلق على المسيح من قبل الملاك

متى الأصحاح 1 العدد 23 
[Q-BIBLE]«هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ» (الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللَّهُ مَعَنَا). [/Q-BIBLE]

و للتركيز اكثر, لنقرأ الأعداد السابقة و اللاحقة:

[Q-BIBLE] وَلَكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً: «يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 
21 فَسَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ». 
22 وَهَذَا كُلُّهُ كَانَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ: 
23 «هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ» (الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللَّهُ مَعَنَا). 
24 فَلَمَّا اسْتَيْقَظَ يُوسُفُ مِنَ النَّوْمِ فَعَلَ كَمَا أَمَرَهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ وَأَخَذَ امْرَأَتَهُ. 
25 وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهَا حَتَّى وَلَدَتِ ابْنَهَا الْبِكْرَ. وَدَعَا اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ. [/Q-BIBLE]

اي اننا نرى ان الملاك اخبر يوسف ان يسمي المسيح بأسم يسوع, محققا للنبوة التي تقول انه يدعى عمانوئيل, اي الله معنى
فكيف يسميه يسوع و عمانوئيل في نفس الوقت؟
عمانوئيل هي شخصية عرف بها المسيح, بكونه الله المتجسد, اي الله معنا

و هذا ما نراه واضحا في الترجمات التي سأذكر بعضها:

JFB:
Not that He was to have this for a proper name (like "Jesus"), but that He should come to be known in this character, as God manifested in the flesh, and the living bond of holy and most intimate fellowship between God and men from henceforth and for ever.


PNT:​*Immanuel​*. This means "God with us," an appropriate title for Jesus among men.​اي ان عمانوئيل لقب للمسيح لوصفه بكونه بين البشر

و غيرها من التفاسير العديدة و الأكثر عمق في هذه الجزئية, لو حبيت اذكرها لك كلها فلا مانع

انتظر تعليقك و استفسارك للأنتقال للنقطة الأخرى

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## emadjesus (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نبوات العهد القديم*

سلام نعمة ربنا تكون معاكم

اولا انا بشكرك حبيبى ماى روك لاتحملك ليا والرد بتاعك ليا مرسى جدا وبطلب من الفادى انة يستخدمك لمجد اسمة اكتر واكتر وانا بطلب منك نظرا لردودك القوية واللى على دراسة قوية 

ثانيا فى العهد القديم 

                   و لكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه اية ها العذراء تحبل و تلد ابنا و تدعو اسمه 
عمانوئيل(اش 7: 14 (
                              يعنى الملاك قال يدعو اسمة عمانوئيل يعنى هيبقى فى 
                             دعوة يعنى الناس هتنادى بية او انت رايك اية ثانيا ان دا 
                           هيكون اسمة يعنى  عمانوئيل اسم وهيتنادى بية 
انا من وجهة نظرى انى فى اللغة العبرية انى اسم عمانوئيل مقسم باين اللى قسمين انا معرفش عشان كدة انا عاوز اعرف منك لانى اخر الاسم ايل يعنى ليها معنى كبير وانا اتعوت انى دا وحى الكتاب المقدس يعنى معناة دقيق اول شى ومعانية كبيرة جدا وتوحى باشياء تفضل اجيال تفسر فيها من قمة وعظمة الوحى لكن اشكر ربنا فى ناس زيك بالروح القدس بيكشفوا لينا بعض الحقائق دى


ثالثا فى بشارة متى البشير متى هو اللى ذكر الذى تفسيرة اللة معنا ارجع واقول تدعو  وتانى شى اسم       يتبع


----------



## emadjesus (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نبوات العهد القديم*

معلش غلط فى المداخلة بتعتى وقولت الملاك اسف اقصد الوحى لشعياء


المهم لو فى مشاركة فى كلمة عذراء لفتت انتباهى او حبيب اعرف عنها شى هبقى اقولك 

رابع شى حضرتك قولت اسم عمانوئيل اطلق على المسيح من قبل الملاك

ازاى اطلق من الملاك فى النصوص اللى ذكرتها ؟ ياريت توضح الحتة دى انا على حد فهمى انى الملاك بشر وقال يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 
21 فَسَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ

لكن البشير متى هو اللى قال وَهَذَا كُلُّهُ كَانَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ: 
23 «هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ» (الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللَّهُ مَعَنَا). 

البشير متى بيقول وهذا كلة كان يعنى بيحكى اللى حصل ولما ظهر الملاك المهم يعنى عمانوئيل ذكرت فى الوحى انة هو سوف يدعو يعنى سوف ينادى بة الناس  وكمان اسمة يعنى هيكون اسم

برضوا قولت حضرتك اي اننا نرى ان الملاك اخبر يوسف ان يسمي المسيح بأسم يسوع, محققا للنبوة التي تقول انه يدعى عمانوئيل, اي الله معنى
فكيف يسميه يسوع و عمانوئيل في نفس الوقت؟

عاوز افهم طاب مال اسم المسيح ويسوع باسم عمانوئيل ياريت توضح ليا وتفهمنى باقى الكلام اللى قولتة عمانوئيل هي شخصية عرف بها المسيح, بكونه الله المتجسد, اي الله معنا

عرفنا من العهد القديم انة يدعون مين هما طاب دول اللى هيدعون؟ 

قولت كمان 
و هذا ما نراه واضحا في الترجمات التي سأذكر بعضها:


JFB:
Not that He was to have this for a proper name (like "Jesus"), but that He should come to be known in this character, as God manifested in the flesh, and the living bond of holy and most intimate fellowship between God and men from henceforth and for ever.


PNT:
Immanuel
. This means "God with us," an appropriate title for Jesus among men

يعنى وضحت اية الترجمة دى ياريت تبقى تكتبلى موجودة فين الترجمة دى والترجمة  بتقول اية ومع المقارنة بالكلام بتاعنا

وبتقول كمان 
 غيرها من التفاسير العديدة و الأكثر عمق في هذه الجزئية, لو حبيت اذكرها لك كلها فلا مانع

ياريت فين عشان نوضح اكتر 

منتظر ردك


----------



## emadjesus (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نبوات العهد القديم*

كان ليا شى تانى بالنسبة للمواقع اللى بتهاج النص دا انا هذكر ليك اللى بتقولة معنى مش بحب العملية دى المهم انا قولتلك اللى عاوز انا شخصيا استفسر عنة  


خامسا لكن لازم ندى الفرصة برضوا انى ماى روك يرد على النصوص دى عشان نبقى ردينا من كل النواحى عشان مش حد يتكلم تانى وبيقول الاتى

اولا لو قمنا بقراءة الإصحاح من سفر إشعياء كاملا لرأينا ان هذه الفقرة لا تتنبأ عن المسيح القادم بل هي وعد الله لأحاز بن يوثان ملك يهوذا على لسان النبي إشعيا ، بأنه سوف يعطيه علامة لزوال مُلك أعدائه ( آرام وإسرائيل ) وقد بين له النبي إشعياء علامة خراب مُلك أعدائه وهي أن امرأة شابة تحبل وتلد ابناً يسمى ( عمانوئيل ) ثم تصبح أرض أعداءه خراباً قبل أن يميز هذا الصبي بين الخير والشر: (( لأَنَّهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَعْرِفَ الصَّبِيُّ كَيْفَ يَرْفُضُ الشَّرَّ وَيَخْتَارُ الْخَيْرَ، فَإِنَّ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَرَامَ اللَّتَيْنِ تَخْشَيَانِ مَلِكَيْهِمَا تُصْبِحَانِ مَهْجُورَتَيْن )) اشعيا 7 : 16 ( ترجمة الحياة ) ، وهو ما تم على يد تغلث فلاسر الثالث ملك أشور الذي صعد إلى دمشق وفتحها وسبى أهلها وقتل رصين ملكها في 732 ق . م . وبعد ذلك بعشر سنوات حاصر شلمنأسر ملك أشور السامرة مدة ثلاث سنوات ، وأخيراً سقطت في يد الأشوريين في 722 . ق . م . ( دائرة المعارف الكتابية للكنيسة الإنجيلية )

إذن الحديث في اشعيا عن قصة قد تمت وحدثت قبل المسيح بعدة قرون .... ولم يتخذ اليهود آن ذاك من تسمية ذلك الطفل بعمانوئيل دليلاً على ألوهيته ... والسبب أن اليهود يسمون أنبيائهم وأنفسهم بالصيغة التي تنتهي بـ ( ئيل ) وهي تعني إله اسرائيل مثل اسرائيل أي السائر إلى الله ، و صموئيل ومعناه ( اسم الله ) و يموئيل الذي معناه ( نور الله ) وقد تسمى به بكر شمعون ابن يعقوب ( تك 46 : 10 ، خر 6 : 15 ) وكذلك كلمة عمانوئيل الذي معناها ( الله معنا ) وهي رمز لمعية الله وتوفيقه ، كقول القائل : ( الله معنا ) يريد حفظ الله ورعايته، ولهذا كثير من المسيحيين تسمى بهذا الاسم ( عمانوئيل ) كالقس عمانوئيل بنيامين راعي الكنيسة الإنجيلية بالكويت ، والبطريرك مار عمانوئيل الثالث بطريرك بابل للكلدان الكاثوليك. والراعي الماروني عمانوئيل صقر.

ثانياً : نلاحظ ان النص في اشعياء 7 : 14 يقول ان تلك العذراء التي تحبل وتلد هي نفسها التي ستطلق اسم عمانوئيل على مولودها : (( وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل )) . بينما متى لم يكن أمينا فى نقل الاقتباس فغير فى النص وجعل من سيطلق اسم عمانوئيل على الطفل قوم من الناس : (( و يدعون اسمه عمانوئيل )) وليس ام الطفل كما جاء بالنص المقتبس منه !!

ثالثاً : أن كلمة عمانوئيل التي فسرها الإنجيل بمعنى (( الله معنا )) كما تصدق على المسيح تصدق على كل من يؤمل منه الخير ويرجى من جهته الإحسان . . إذ ليس معنى الله معنا ، أن الله بذاته مشخص وموجود معنا ، بل الموجود معنا هو عونه ورعايته ، كقول القائل : (( الله معنا )) إنما يقصد به معونة الله وتوفيقه ورعايته ، وعلى هذا ، فإن ( عمانوئيل ) هو مبعوث من عند الله ليعين ويرعى قومه ! وأنه إذا كان اسم المولود لأشعيا ليس اسمه عمانوئيل ، فكذلك المسيح ليس اسمه ( عمانوئيل ) وإنما جاء لفظ عمانوئيل في نبوءة اشعيا صفةً لهذا المولود ، وليس اسماً له 

رابعاً : حتى لو فرضنا جدلاً أن نبوءة إشعياء تنطبق على المسيح وأن المسيح دُعي ( عمانوئيل ) فإنه لا يمكن أن نتخذ من تسمية المسيح الله دليلاً على كونه هو الله ، فإن الكتاب المقدس أطلق اسم الله على أشخاص كثيرين ولم يقل أحد أنهم آلهة بحق ، فمن ذلك على سبيل المثال : 

1 - أطلق الكتاب المقدس لفظ الله على الملك ، ففي سفر القضاة 13 : 21 ، 22 : " ولم يعد ملاك الرب يتراءى لمنوح وامرأته ، حينئذ عرف منوح أنه ملاك الرب فقال منوح لامرأته ، نموت موتاً لأننا رأينا الله " . ( ترجمة الفاندايك ) 

2 - أطلق الكتاب المقدس لفظ الله على القاضي الذي ينوب عن الله في حكمه ، ففي سفر الخروج 21 : 5 ، 6 : " يقدمه سيده إلى الله ويقربه إلى الباب او إلى القائمة ويثقب سيده أذنه بالمثقب . فيخدمه إلى الأبد " . فقوله : يقدمه سيده إلى الله ، أي إلى القاضي. وفي سفر الخروج أيضاً 22 : 8 : " وإن لم يوجد السارق يقدم صاحب البيت إلى الله ليحكم ، هل يمد يده إلى ملك صاحبه " . ( ترجمة الفاندايك ) فقوله : إلى الله ، أي : إلى القاضي نائب الله . 

3 - أطلق الكتاب المقدس لفظ الله على النبي ، ففي سفر صموئيل الأول 9 : 9 : " سابقا في اسرائيل هكذا كان يقول الرجل عند ذهابه ليسأل الله. هلم نذهب الى الرائي. لان النبي اليوم كان يدعى سابقا الرائي " . ( ترجمة الفاندايك ) فذهابه ليسأل الله ، أي ليسأل النبي .

الخلاصة : 

 فبما أن هؤلاء جميعاً يطلق عليهم اسم الله كالمسيح فإما يعتبرون جميعاً آلهة حسب المعنى الظاهر وهو محال عقلاً ، أو يئول الظاهر ويكون لفظ الله قد أطلق عليهم بالمعنى المجازي أو التشبيهي ولأجل الاحتراز بين لفظ الاله بالمعني المجازي والإله بالمعني الحقيقي أعلن المسيح عليه السلام ذلك في إنجيل يوحنا [ 17 : 3 ] بقوله : (( وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلَهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ )) . ( ترجمة فاندايك )

ثم ان المسيح عليه السلام لم يرض أن يوصف بالصلاح طبقاً لما كتبه متى في [ 19 : 16 ، 17 ] ونصه : (( وَإِذَا وَاحِدٌ تَقَدَّمَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: أَيُّهَا الْمُعَلِّمُ الصَّالِحُ أَيَّ صَلاَحٍ أَعْمَلُ لِتَكُونَ لِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ: لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحاً؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ )) . ( ترجمة فاندايك )

فإذا كان المسيح لم يرض بأن يوصف بالصلاح ، فكيف يرضى بأن يوصف بالألوهية ؟!!

دا النصوص اللى بترددة كل المواقع وياريت ماى روك يرد عليها عشان نبقى استوفينا كل الجوانب من الموضوع جانبى وجانب كل المعترضين  معلش انا تقلت عليك جدااا


لكن دى فرصة عشان نرد عليهم وكل كل الشبهات وياريت تركز حضرتك على اخر نص فى الشبهة لانى سمعت ناس كتير بترددة بجد انا مش عارف اقول اية بجد انا تقلت عليك جدااا

شكرا


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نبوات العهد القديم*



emadjesus قال:


> سلام نعمة ربنا تكون معاكم
> 
> اولا انا بشكرك حبيبى ماى روك لاتحملك ليا والرد بتاعك ليا مرسى جدا وبطلب من الفادى انة يستخدمك لمجد اسمة اكتر واكتر وانا بطلب منك نظرا لردودك القوية واللى على دراسة قوية
> 
> ...


 
أخي الحبيب

سبق و ذكرت لك ان الوحي ذكر انه يسمى يسوع و ذكر تحقيق نبوة اشعياء و اكرر النص:




> 21 فَسَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ».
> 22 وَهَذَا كُلُّهُ كَانَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ:
> 23 «هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ» (الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللَّهُ مَعَنَا).


 
فكيف يكون يسمى عمانوئيل وهو اعطي له اسم يسوع؟

و ردا على السؤال ذكرت لك التفاسير و تفسيرها لمعنى لقب عمانوئيل و حمل المسيح له
فالملاك و بشارته ذكرت تمسية المسيح تحقيقا لنبوة اشيعاء لما يحمل المسيح من صفات تطابق هذا اللقب

اضافة الى ذلك, ما جاء في كتاب الرد على الشبهات الوهمية في العهد الجديد:

_ معنى كلمة عمانوئيل الله معنا , و قال متى البشير، بوحي الروح القدس، إن المراد بها هو المسيح، وهي لاشك تدل عليه دلالة المطابقة، فان اللفظ موافق للمعنى، فان الكلمة الأزلي اتخذ طبيعتنا وصار إنساناً, في البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمة كان عند الله، وكان الكلمة الله ,,, والكلمة صار جسداً وحلَّ بيننا، ورأينا مجده، مجداً كما لوحيدٍ من الآب، مملوءاً نعمة وحقاً (يوحنا1: 1 و14), قال الرسول (1تيموثاوس 3: 16): عظيم هو سرّ التقوى: الله ظهر في الجسد , وقد صرّح المسيح بذلك في جميع تعاليمه, قال في يوحنا 5: 17-24 إنه معادل لله في أعماله وقوته وقدرته وذاته، وأوضح أزليته في يوحنا 8: 25 ، وقال إن الآب فيه وهو في الآب (يوحنا 10: 38), فالكلمة الأزلي، المسيح، اتخذ الجسد, وبعبارة أخرى إنه عمانوئيل أي الله معنا ,_
_وقد تنبأ النبي إشعياء بهذه النبوّة قبل مولد المسيح بنحو 740 سنة, وتوجدنبوات تختص بالمسيح حرفياً، كما توجد حوادث كثيرة تنبىء عن المسيح وعمله، ورُمز إلى المسيح بأشخاص، فرُمز إليه بداود ملك يهوذا، ولذا تكلم عنه الأنبياء بعد موته بمدة طويلة (هوشع 3: 5 وإرميا 30: 9 وحزقيال 34: 23 و24 و37: 25), فلما سرد متى تاريخ المسيح ذكر تتميم النبوات التي وردت عنه، فذكر أولاً نسَبَه الشرعي من داود وإبراهيم حسب الكتب المقدسة، ثم ذكر أنه كان لابد أن يولد من عذراء حسب نبوة إشعياء، وأنه كان لابد أن يولد في بيت لحم اليهودية حسب نبوة ميخا، ثم استشهد بقوله إن راحيل تبكي على أولادها في الرامة، حسب نبوة إرميا، وإنه كان لابد أن يُدعى من مصر حسب نبوة هوشع، ويسكن في الناصرة ليتم ما قيل إنه سيُدعى ناصرياً, وكانت يد الله ظاهرة بنوع جلي في جميع هذه الحوادث، تحقيقاً لنبوات الأنبياء, ولقد أصاب البشير في تطبيقها على المسيح، فإن الروح القدس الذي أوحى بهذه النبوات في العهد القديم، أوحى أيضاً بتفسيرها في العهد الجديد، فكان الكلام مبنياً على الوحي الإلهي,_

http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament-dubiety/bilblen55.htm

فهل يوجد استفسار اكثر بهذا الشأن قبل الذهاب الى الشبهة الأخرى؟

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## emadjesus (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نبوات العهد القديم*

سلام ونعمة

مرسى على الرد بتاعك وتعبك معايا خلاص انا فهمت بس فى اول مشاركة لك جبت ترجمات ياريت توضح الجزء اللى بالاحمر تبع اية وكدة يعنى وياريت تزكر تفسيرات تانى عشان يبقى معايا حصيلة قوية زى مقولت 
 غيرها من التفاسير العديدة و الأكثر عمق في هذه الجزئية, لو حبيت اذكرها لك كلها فلا مانع


المهم مرسى لرد القوى وياريت تكمل باقى الاسئلة معلش ان كنت طولت معاك فى المرة اللى فاتت لكن كدة انا فهمت قصدك اتفضل كمل باقى الاسئلة عادى وانا لو فى تعليق معين على سوال هقولك علية 

سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## emadjesus (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نبوات العهد القديم*

سلام نعمة ربنا يسوع مع الجميع 

بشكر ماى روك على ردة مرة تانية  بس انت مش رديت على الباقى اتمنى تكمل الاسئلة الباقية ولو فى استفسار منى هقولة ليك 

                                               سلام الرب معك


----------



## املا (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نبوات العهد القديم*



> تالت حاجة هى
> حِينَئِذٍ تَمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِرْمِيَا النَّبِيِّ: «وَأَخَذُوا الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ ثَمَنَ الْمُثَمَّنِ الَّذِي ثَمَّنُوهُ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ
> (مت27:9) متى 27 : 9قال المعترض ان النبوة وردت فى سفر زكريا و ليس ارميا ؟


جمع متى في هذه النبؤه كلاما للنبي ارميا ( 32 : 6 - 15 ) و كلاما اخر للنبي زكريا ( 11 : 12 - 13 )
و نسبه كله الى النبي ارميا على سبيل التوسع في المعنى لما بين الكلامين من صله




> ثامن شى يخص تعاليم المسيح لما المسيح قال من لطمك على خدك الايمن فحول لة الاخر لماذا المسيح عندما لطمة الجندى لم ينفذ الوصية؟



اي جندي ممكن ايات


----------



## emadjesus (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نبوات العهد القديم*

سلام المسيح يكون معكم جميعا

انا مزال منتظر الرد من ماى روك على الباقى


----------



## My Rock (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نبوات العهد القديم*



emadjesus قال:


> سلام المسيح يكون معكم جميعا
> 
> انا مزال منتظر الرد من ماى روك على الباقى


 
انتظرني الى نهاية هذا الأسبوع
سلام و نعمة


----------



## ra.mi62 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نبوات العهد القديم*

شكرا  لك يا ماي روك على هذه الردود الرائعة وانشاء الله يكون ردك الجاي قوي :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## emadjesus (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نبوات العهد القديم*

سلام نعمة ربنا تكون معكم جميعا

مزال منتظر الرد من  ماى روك معنة قال ليا على نهاية الاسبوع اللى فات



سلام المسيح معك


----------



## My Rock (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نبوات <a href=*



emadjesus قال:


> اولا لو قمنا بقراءة الإصحاح من سفر إشعياء كاملا لرأينا ان هذه الفقرة لا تتنبأ عن المسيح القادم بل هي وعد الله لأحاز بن يوثان ملك يهوذا على لسان النبي إشعيا ، بأنه سوف يعطيه علامة لزوال مُلك أعدائه ( آرام وإسرائيل ) وقد بين له النبي إشعياء علامة خراب مُلك أعدائه وهي أن امرأة شابة تحبل وتلد ابناً يسمى ( عمانوئيل ) ثم تصبح أرض أعداءه خراباً قبل أن يميز هذا الصبي بين الخير والشر: (( لأَنَّهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَعْرِفَ الصَّبِيُّ كَيْفَ يَرْفُضُ الشَّرَّ وَيَخْتَارُ الْخَيْرَ، فَإِنَّ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَرَامَ اللَّتَيْنِ تَخْشَيَانِ مَلِكَيْهِمَا تُصْبِحَانِ مَهْجُورَتَيْن )) اشعيا 7 : 16 ( ترجمة الحياة ) ، وهو ما تم على يد تغلث فلاسر الثالث ملك أشور الذي صعد إلى دمشق وفتحها وسبى أهلها وقتل رصين ملكها في 732 ق . م . وبعد ذلك بعشر سنوات حاصر شلمنأسر ملك أشور السامرة مدة ثلاث سنوات ، وأخيراً سقطت في يد الأشوريين في 722 . ق . م . ( دائرة المعارف الكتابية للكنيسة الإنجيلية )


 
من الواضح جدا ان طارح هذه الشبهة لم يقرأ الأصحاح جيدا
فالأصحاح يتكلم عن عدة نبؤات و علامات لا عن علامة واحدة
منها علامة ان العذراء تلد أبنا
و المعروف بشكل قاطع انه لم تلد اي عذراء من تاريخ ذكر هذه النبوة في اسرائيل أجمع, و بذلك لا دليل على وجود عذراءة والدة قبل مريم
بهذا تسقط حجة طارح الشبهة بعدم توفر الدليل

الشئ الثاني هو وقت تحقيق احدى النبؤات, و هي جلب الرب ملك اشور على شعب اسرائيل وهو قبل ان يعرف الصبي الشر من الخبر, بمعنى ان وقت حدوث النبوءة هي قبل ولادة الصبي من العذراء, و ليس في وقت الوقت, و بذلك يسقط الأدعاء الثاني بأن النبوءة قد تحققت مسبقا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## emadjesus (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نبوات العهد القديم*

سلام نعمة رب المجد معكم جميعا

اولا انا بشكر ماى روك على ردة على المقالة التى تنتشر على المواقع الاسلامية

ثانيا انا منتظر ماى روك فى الاجابة عن الباقى

ثالثا انا بتاسف على اى تعب مسببة ليك


سلام المسيح معك ومع الجميع


----------



## اغريغوريوس (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نبوات العهد القديم*

شكرا يا زعيم علي ردودك الهائلة


----------



## emadjesus (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نبوات العهد القديم*

سلام نعمة رب المجد تكون معكم جميعا

انا مزال منتظر الرد

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نبوات العهد القديم*



emadjesus قال:


> تانى حاجة هى هى انجيل يوحنا اصحاح 19 عدد7 فين فى العهد القديم يجب ان يموت ابن اللة؟


 
كيف تسفتسر في شئ يا اخ عماد و انت لم تراجعه؟
الرد لا يتعدى ادراج الأعداد السابقة كاملا, ليظهر معنى الكلام

[Q-BIBLE] 
Joh 19:6 فَلَمَّا رَآهُ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْخُدَّامُ صَرَخُوا: «اصْلِبْهُ! اصْلِبْهُ!» قَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «خُذُوهُ أَنْتُمْ وَاصْلِبُوهُ لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَجِدُ فِيهِ عِلَّةً». ​
*Joh 19:7*أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَنَا نَامُوسٌ وَحَسَبَ نَامُوسِنَا يَجِبُ أَنْ يَمُوتَ لأَنَّهُ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ابْنَ اللَّهِ».
[/Q-BIBLE]

الناموس يقول من يجعل نفسه مقام الله, يموت


لاويين 24 : 16​*[Q-BIBLE] 
Lev 24:16 وَمَنْ جَدَّفَ عَلَى اسْمِ الرَّبِّ فَانَّهُ يُقْتَلُ. يَرْجُمُهُ كُلُّ الْجَمَاعَةِ رَجْما. الْغَرِيبُ كَالْوَطَنِيِّ عِنْدَمَا يُجَدِّفُ عَلَى الاسْمِ يُقْتَلُ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

تثنية 18 : 20
[Q-BIBLE] 
Deu 18:20 وَأَمَّا النَّبِيُّ الذِي يُطْغِي فَيَتَكَلمُ بِاسْمِي كَلاماً لمْ أُوصِهِ أَنْ يَتَكَلمَ بِهِ أَوِ الذِي يَتَكَلمُ بِاسْمِ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى فَيَمُوتُ ذَلِكَ النَّبِيُّ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

و رئيس الكهنة اعتبر يسوع مجدف كما ورد في متى 26

[Q-BIBLE] 
Mat 26:65 فَمَزَّقَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ حِينَئِذٍ ثِيَابَهُ قَائِلاً: «قَدْ جَدَّفَ! مَا حَاجَتُنَا بَعْدُ إِلَى شُهُودٍ؟ هَا قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ تَجْدِيفَهُ! ​
Mat 26:66 مَاذَا تَرَوْنَ؟» فَأَجَابُوا: «إِنَّهُ مُسْتَوْجِبُ الْمَوْتِ».
[/Q-BIBLE]​​​​​​​​​​​​*​​​​​​


الموضوع ليس اكثر من قراءة الأعداد كاملا و عدم تقطيفها

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## emadjesus (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نبوات العهد القديم*

سلام نعمة رب المجد تكون مع الجميع


اوك بشكرك ماى روك لردودك القوية وتحملك لى انا بصلى دائما من اجلك انى ربنا يوسع خدمتك اكتر وكتر

باقى الاسئلة اللى قولتها موجودة  الاجابة بتعتها فى المنتدى وانتى كمان اللى رديت عليها اللى عاوز يعرف الاجابة ممكن يعمل بحث فى المنتدى ويلقى الاجابة


واسف مرة تانية على اللى عملتة واللى مش هيتكرر تانى ومرسى جداا لتحملك لى 

سلام ونعمة


----------

